# I am willing to host a pic of the month contest



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I am willing to start a picture of the month contest for ya'all 

Few ground rules,
Photo must have been taken by you or have you in it
Max file size is 60 kB
piranhas only
no nudity
one pic per person

send pics to [email protected] with your user name, it will be confidential until after the contest

deadline is midnight Valentines day Feb 14,
contest will start on the 16th of Feb and end on the 28th at midnight

send away! and good luck


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

send me a pm to let me know you entered a pic to my email


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I you are referring to a pic of the month contest associated with this site I would rather host it here. Send me the pics you recieve and I will throw them up on a page.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I will have them on here but the pics from my website, that way it doesnt use up your bandwidth


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

common guys enter already


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

jesus, he obviously does *not* want you to do it, take the hint. *"SMART GUY"*


----------



## swagdogpsu69 (Jan 22, 2003)

Yeah Nathan obviously you don't know what the word administrator means


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I talked to him *Thanks* for your concern


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

nice to know.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

he said its fine if I do it


----------

